# Tetra Stylus



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2014)

A new kit for me . A lil nicer kit than some others I tried. Definitely follow the instructions n putting this together tho. U have to drill a 5/16 hole into scrap piece of wood to press the Stylus tip in and to put the clip/finial/stylus assembly onto the cap end of the blank.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## BarbS (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks very nice. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice! Who carries those kits?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Nice! Who carries those kits?



Thanks, Got em at http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_145


----------



## Tclem (Oct 31, 2014)

Good looking thing a ma bob there Tom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 1, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les


----------

